# OTA reception VIP622 vs HR10-250



## walendvay (Oct 8, 2003)

I currently have an HR10-250 with D*. I am thinking about switching to E* and I am interested in finding out if anyone did any comparisions of the OTA reception capabilities of the HR10 vs 622?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I have not made a comparison, however, I can tell you that I noticed a difference between the 921 and the 622 where the 622 looses OTA reception more often than the 921. And I have noticed seldom reception problems even off satellite. But regardless to those 2 minor problems, the unit is great so far


----------



## omeletpants (Mar 11, 2006)

walendvay said:


> I currently have an HR10-250 with D*. I am thinking about switching to E* and I am interested in finding out if anyone did any comparisions of the OTA reception capabilities of the HR10 vs 622?


I jusr switched from the HR10 to the 622. You will notice a much sharper picture on the 622 with all sources including OTA


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

socceteer said:


> I have not made a comparison, however, I can tell you that I noticed a difference between the 921 and the 622 where the 622 looses OTA reception more often than the 921. And I have noticed seldom reception problems even off satellite. But regardless to those 2 minor problems, the unit is great so far


Interesting, I've had my 622 for almost a week (not really very long I know) and I have MUCH better OTA reception from my 622 than my 921, particulalry one one often troublesome channel. Do you have an amplified antenna on your setup and is it multiplexed into the same coax as the SAT signals? (mine has both)


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

OTA on my 622's is far more reliable than on the 921 and 811 that they've replaced. PQ as well as overall speed apear to be also greatly improved.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd have to agree that OTA is better on my 622 than on my 921. PQ is about the same, but scanning the channels, etc is much better. Also, I would frequently have a problem with my local ABC when they would broadcast SD. The picture would sort of flash on and off several times at seeminly random intervals. I haven't seen that with the 622.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> Interesting, I've had my 622 for almost a week (not really very long I know) and I have MUCH better OTA reception from my 622 than my 921, particulalry one one often troublesome channel. Do you have an amplified antenna on your setup and is it multiplexed into the same coax as the SAT signals? (mine has both)


I have a separate cable for OTA with and amplifier and 1 splitters that sends the signal to 2 separate HD receivers.


----------



## walendvay (Oct 8, 2003)

omeletpants said:


> I jusr switched from the HR10 to the 622. You will notice a much sharper picture on the 622 with all sources including OTA


what about signal strength? I have a few stubborn channels on the HR10 that worked well when I used a Sony HD200 receiver. Was wondering if the 622 had the ability to pick up signals better than the HR10-250


----------



## walendvay (Oct 8, 2003)

walendvay said:


> what about signal strength? I have a few stubborn channels on the HR10 that worked well when I used a Sony HD200 receiver. Was wondering if the 622 had the ability to pick up signals better than the HR10-250


any word? signal strength HR10-250 vs ViP622?


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

The 622's OTA reception is far superior to the HRD10-250. The only drawback is the 622 only has 1 OTA tuner which stinks if you want to watch another OTA station while recording an OTA station. I also miss my tivo. The 622's DVR is horrible in comparison. The OTA tuner has been flawless on the 622!


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Actually, not only is OTA better on my 622 than it was on my 921 (better lock and better signal strength), the PQ is better too. No overscan (picture was off-center and overscanned on the 921) and the two thin horizontal line artifacts I had on the 921's DVI output are gone with the 622. Also the color balance is better. Overall, I can't think of a single thing my 921 did better than my 622... except the caller ID popup which is intermittant on the 622 and worked fine on the 921.

.....G


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Virus said:


> The only drawback is the 622 only has 1 OTA tuner which stinks if you want to watch another OTA station while recording an OTA station.


This is the one I was going to mention. It can be a deal breaker if your recording habits include 2 OTA channels at the same time.


----------



## tammyandlee (Apr 22, 2002)

I get way better channel reception with the 622 than I did with my HD Tivo. The only thing I do not like about the 622 is the lack of OTA guide data.


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

OTA reception VIP622 vs HR10-250 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I currently have an HR10-250 with D*. I am thinking about switching to E* and I am interested in finding out if anyone did any comparisions of the OTA reception capabilities of the HR10 vs 622?




I have both (working) and @ present the E* 622 brings in better OTA than the D*HR10-250 and so my first choice and main DVR is the 622 for everything. I use the HR10-250 when their is a conflict, but keep in mind the 622 only records ONE OTA channel when the D* Tivo will record two @ the same time. Tonight I am recording Invasion, CSI NY and Law &Order all on @ 10 P.M. OTA. (one on E* DVR and two on D* DVR) This may not be as important when Local OTA are available in real HD, but right now OTA HD is the way to go! Also the 622 will record THREE programs @ the same time (not only two like the HR10-250) and when HD Locals become available you could record three Locals with one being OTA! I suggest you go for it!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

My OTA reception is still some what lower than my 921.

I have also notice a"Chirping sound every time I move forward or back" When I stop. I am not sure if this is a problem with OTA or all HD Dolby channels.

Has anyone experienced this also..?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

socceteer said:


> My OTA reception is still some what lower than my 921.
> 
> I have also notice a"Chirping sound every time I move forward or back" When I stop. I am not sure if this is a problem with OTA or all HD Dolby channels.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this also..?


I hear it on mine also. It is a reverberation of the audio for a moment. I hear it regardless of OTA , satellite, Hd, Sd, or audio output. It was introduced with L356. It has been discussed in other threads.


----------

